# removed



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Second on router bits - not cheap


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Amana has proven to make some of best quality tooling around. When I got my first PC router back in the 1980's, the first bit I got (purchased with router for a specific task) was an Amana rabbiting bit with different sized rub bearings for different depths. I still have it, even though I have used it A LOT.


----------

